

Why We Miss Creative Ideas That Are Right Under Our Noses - wallflower
http://www.npr.org/2014/02/26/282836487/why-we-miss-creative-ideas-that-are-right-under-our-noses

======
mantrax5
I feel they almost got the reason right, but not quite.

We're used to hearing media stories about other people's success stories
coming up with exotic, creative ideas.

If we're hearing someone else's story, therefore, we're biased to assume it's
a success story.

Why would we be hearing for some concept that has come from far away, unless
it was a success? If it was a pedestrian failure, we wouldn't hear about it.

While when we work with familiar matter, we kick into a different gear, we
rely on experience (and experience often goes against innovative ideas) and we
rely on our own skills to decide of an idea is a winner or not.

